# Sandwich IL - Western Ultramount GM 2500HD/3500HD Bracket



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western Part Number 69981
Fits 2010-2019 GMC Serria 2500HD & 3500HD
Fits 2010-2019 Chevy Silverado 2500HD and 3500HD
$350 per set OBO

Have 2 sets for sale


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

